# LIRR MU Replacement



## tp49 (Jan 3, 2003)

The Long Island Railroad is beginning to replace their flee tof agine M-1 MU's with new M-7 cars. One set in revenue service for the past two months operates two round trips on the Long Beach branch during AM rush and the 6:04 PM train from Flatbush Avenue Brooklyn (FBA) to Ronkonkoma.

Early this week a second set entered service on the Hepmstead branch, which I got to see the exterior of as I drove by the station last night. I cannot wait to ride one of the sets as I am anxious to see how they look for myself after hearing so much about them on television and in the newspaper. When I get the opportunity I will post more, but replacing aging equipment is always an important milestone of sorts.


----------



## Viewliner (Jan 3, 2003)

Tp49,

Thank you for sharing you LIRR expertise with all of us, I find this very intriguing.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 3, 2003)

TP,

While I haven't yet had a chance to get inside one of the new MU's, I've seen some pictures of them and they are quite nice.

I did get to see them in action several times, as the LIRR did a lot of the test runs between Jamaica and Hunters Point. So on more than one occasion I got lucky rounding the curve on the #7 line as it approaches the Hunters Point station/tunnel. Even from the outside, they are nice sleek looking cars. In fact the exterior reminds me greatly of the new subway cars that the MTA has been receiving for the last year or so.

I hope to catch a ride on one real soon. 

Ps. It should also be noted that Metro North should soon begin receiving similar cars too.


----------



## Viewliner (Jan 3, 2003)

AlanB said:


> I hope to catch a ride on one real soon.


Me too. B)

Maybe the next time I go to a Mets Game.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 3, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> Maybe the next time I go to a Mets Game.


VL,

Somehow, I suspect that the last place the LIRR will use it's new cars is on a train full of rowdy Mets fans. They will want to keep them looking new for at least a little while.


----------



## Viewliner (Jan 3, 2003)

AlanB said:


> Viewliner said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the next time I go to a Mets Game.
> ...


Stranger things have happened, but you're right.


----------



## tp49 (Jan 3, 2003)

They started running them on the Long Beach branch because the LIRR president Ken Bauer is a regular commuter on that branch, in fact the M-7's run on the train he takes in the morning.

I would love for them to run on the Babylon branch (the most heavily traveled branch on the railroad) as I would not have to go to the Long Beach branch or Hempstead branch to ride them. I got to see them in action a couple of times in the last week from the train I was on so they looked like a blur.

I also think the Port Washington branch (which serves Shea Stadium and is the only LIRR branch that does not serve Jamaica) will be the last branch to see the M-7's as they have the lowest ridership, but I would not be terribly surprised if they put them on sooner as the commuters on this branch are more affluent than on many other portions of the railroad.

They do look similar to the new subway cars especially from the front, the main exception is the single leaf doors as opposed to the current double leaf doors. I think this to reduce maintenance costs but I'm not sure. This is similar to what you see on the bilevel fleet. I should be getting into one on Monday afternoon even if I only ride it one or two stations.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 12, 2003)

How many M7s are runing on the LIRR now? And when MNRR will have the M7 cars?


----------



## AlanB (Sep 12, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> How many M7s are runing on the LIRR now? And when MNRR will have the M7 cars?


I honestly don't know how many, but I'm willing to bet that there are at least 100 in service and maybe more. I'd say that at least one train in five is now running with the new cars.

The LIRR, unlike NJT, isn't mixing and matching cars either. The M7's all remain together. I suspect that this might however be due to mechanical differences.

As for Metro North, I've heard that they are testing a couple of the LIRR's M7's. However, I have not heard that they have actually ordered any yet.


----------



## tp49 (Sep 13, 2003)

Rumor has it that there are approximately 150 M-7's on the property at the LIRR. The reason they are not seen in the same consist as the M1's and M3's is because as Alan alluded to they are not compatabe with each other. I read on another board that there are some M-7's being tested on the MN but am unsure where.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Oct 12, 2003)

I hope the MNRR M7s comeing maybe later this year or next year and is this right?


----------



## AlanB (Oct 12, 2003)

I don't think that Metro North has even ordered any M7's yet. Last I heard they were testing a 2 car train set that they borrowed from the LIRR. But I don't believe that any cars are on order for Metro North at this time.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 5, 2003)

Amtrak Railfan said:


> How many M7s are runing on the LIRR now?


Here's the answer to your question, Amtrak Railfan.



> The M-7s are manufactured by Canada- based Bombardier Transportation Inc. at a cost of $1.7 million per car. So far, 160 are in service, with 20 to 22 rolling in each month. By the end of 2004, there should be 364 cars in service.


It's now been one year since the first set of M7's entered service. The rest of the story that I quoted from above, goes on to talk about how commuters like them and the reliability of the trains.

The full story is available from New York Newsday.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Dec 1, 2003)

Is the MTA Metro North will have the M7 runing by 2004?


----------



## F59 PHI (Feb 10, 2004)

maybe, but UGH! I hope not. Not only are those M7s ugly, but I caannot fit into their seats, nor do they have decent ride quality. Maybe that wiull be solved by truck replacements, but. Over an M7... Gimme an M1-3 ANYDAY.

An interesting thing to note: M7s make similar shakes and groans to the old P72 deisel fleet. Nostalgic... Kinda.


----------



## tp49 (Feb 10, 2004)

Don't get me started on what I think of the M-7's, I might have even spewed my venom on the subject somewhere else.


----------



## F59 PHI (Feb 11, 2004)

So your as bvig as an M7 fan as I am? cool...

M7-- the only car in which I have gotten injured while sitting.


----------



## tp49 (Feb 11, 2004)

F59 PHI said:


> So your as bvig as an M7 fan as I am? cool...
> M7-- the only car in which I have gotten injured while sitting.


I must be I really don't like the seats, bathroom position or the overlighting of the car among other things.

Just noticed your sig line...you know we have the F59's on the Capitols as well in fact they're the same F59's that are used on the San Joaquin's interchangeabe sets and all.


----------



## F59 PHI (Feb 12, 2004)

They are also UGLY. I sometimes will wait for an M1 if it means i will be able to remain comfortable.

PS. I change my signiture every once in a while. I have been the Pacific surfliner F59PHI, and mt current one. I will probably change it soon...


----------



## gswager (Feb 12, 2004)

Perhaps it's a good reason for not letting the passengers taking a nap before missing a stop. :lol:


----------

